# placenta delivery only



## akaeb (Mar 3, 2017)

If a doctor only delivers the placenta in a hospital setting what would the icd 10 diagnosis code be?

Thanks!


----------



## Kholloway (Apr 7, 2017)

O73.0 Retained placenta without hemorrhage
O73.1 Retained portions of placenta and membranes, without hemorrhage


----------

